# So tell me a little about yourself....



## SirThinkALot (Jan 8, 2013)

Just sort of a 'getting to know you' type thread here.  You can be as specific or vague as you want, and If you dont want to answer a particular section, then feel free not to, and if you want to add another category, go for it.  I might even answer(if I feel like it):

Age:26

Job:  A cook at a local restaurant

Favorite TV show: Probably Angel.  Although I think The Lone Gunmen could have surpassed it if it had been allowed to run longer.  

Worst movie you've ever seen:  Super Mario Bros

What stories/books are you currently working on:  I'm currently working on a fantasy novel.  I have another idea for a story about a second US civil war in the future.  But I've put that on the proverbial 'back burner' for now.  

What you would do if you won the lottery tomorrow:  I'd take the first million or so and go on a vacation for a month or so(which will also give my 'third cousins' and 'best friends from second grade' time to forget that I won).  Then I'd buy a house(or possibly build one) and start my own restaurant.  

Any other miscellaneous information you want to share:  When I eat M&M, I separate them by colors before I eat them.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 8, 2013)

My favorite tv show is probably Firefly.

I am a "scale master" as far as work goes.  Means I work a scale and run the office. 

If I won the lottery the first thing I'd do is pay the taxes off the winnings and hire a reputable financial advisor so I know how much to spend and what the taxes are like.  Third I'd pay off debts then fix up my house.  I'd ignore the rest and keep working.  If someone wanted to make a big deal about the rest then I'd get a restraining order against them.

I also separate my M&Ms out by color.  Then I eat them in alphabetical order based on the color.

Do you have any weird tics when you're nervous/upset/angry?  I have a bad tendency to grind my teeth.


----------



## SirThinkALot (Jan 8, 2013)

Do you have any weird tics when you're nervous/upset/angry?  Crack my knuckles.


----------



## moderan (Jan 8, 2013)

Hmm. Ok then.

Age:51

I am married. I have one adult child and three stepchildren. Five stepgrandchildren. I live with one human, three rabbits, four cats, and sixteen parakeets, any of which may have additional pets. One of the cats at least has yarn children. We all abide in a condo near the University of Arizona's main campus.

Job:Writer/musician/artist/freelance busybody. I'm disabled. I used to be a cook, a cab driver, a musician, a statistician, an underwriter, a programmer, in reverse chronological order.

I'm working on several novels and two books of short stories, four cds, and a graphic novel. Those should all be out this year unless my health doesn't permit.

If I won the lottery I'd buy an RV and travel around the country. Probably follow the minor-league baseball circuit for a season. Very possible that I'd design, build, and open a recording studio. Before I got sick, I wanted to open a restaurant. I have the skills and experience, but no longer have the energy.

I _hiss _when I'm really mad. I talk to myself on a regular basis.

favorite tv show: Jeopardy. I enter to be a contestant every year. I think I'd do well if chosen-have been on the long list a couple of times.

Worst movie that I've watched all the way through:The Santa Clause 3

I can roll my eyes in opposite directions, and wiggle my ears.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 8, 2013)

moderan said:


> Hmm. Ok then.
> 
> Age:51
> 
> ...



I actually got picked and tried out for Jeopardy one year in Cincinnati.  I can give you an idea of what you are getting into.  They bring everyone into a room with a huge screen up front and there is a clipboard with a sheet of paper labeled one through a hundred and you get a pencil.  They play a video from Alex Trebeck telling how the tryout works.  They will give one hundred questions in one hundred different 'Jeopardy' type questions.  You'll see the category, followed by the question which will be up for like 10 seconds, then you get 8 seconds to write down your answer before the next question pops up.  You don't have to write your answer in the form of a question, just write the answer.  Spelling isn't important, but the graders have to be able to understand what your answer is. 

 An example from when I was there, "Rhyme Time,"  Livida Loca singer's love bites.   Answer below.  I think you had to get 75 of the questions right to stay behind and do a mock game.  Only 3 people out of 200 were picked to stay.  It's harder than just watching the show on television.  Trust me.






Ricky's hickeys


----------



## dale (Jan 8, 2013)

age 43. immature emotionally as a 15 year old. was once a musician, now just work sub-contracted construction jobs and write.
used to be heavily into booze and pain pills. now i just have an occasional drink and wish that one was bottomless. jaded by women.
jaded by the "meism" of the world. but i'm a loyal colts fan, so none of that really matters.


----------



## moderan (Jan 8, 2013)

[ot]





Lewdog said:


> I actually got picked and tried out for Jeopardy one year in Cincinnati.  I can give you an idea of what you are getting into.  They bring everyone into a room with a huge screen up front and there is a clipboard with a sheet of paper labeled one through a hundred and you get a pencil.  They play a video from Alex Trebeck telling how the tryout works.  They will give one hundred questions in one hundred different 'Jeopardy' type questions.  You'll see the category, followed by the question which will be up for like 10 seconds, then you get 8 seconds to write down your answer before the next question pops up.  You don't have to write your answer in the form of a question, just write the answer.  Spelling isn't important, but the graders have to be able to understand what your answer is.
> 
> An example from when I was there, "Rhyme Time,"  Livida Loca singer's love bites.   Answer below.  I think you had to get 75 of the questions right to stay behind and do a mock game.  Only 3 people out of 200 were picked to stay.  It's harder than just watching the show on television.  Trust me.
> 
> ...



The online test works like that. I take it every year. I'm talking about the process beyond that-the actual contest. There's a long list of people that are contacted and prepped, and a shorter list of people that make it on the show. I've been on the long list but was never contacted to be on the show.[/ot]


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 8, 2013)

moderan said:


> [ot]
> 
> The online test works like that. I take it every year. I'm talking about the process beyond that-the actual contest. There's a long list of people that are contacted and prepped, and a shorter list of people that make it on the show. I've been on the long list but was never contacted to be on the show.[/ot]



Well I took the online test, and then was called to do this live test as well.  I'm not going to say you're wrong, but maybe they changed things, I'm not sure.  I passed the online test and then they asked for all my information then later sent me a letter asking me to come to Cincinnati and do the live tryout.


----------



## moderan (Jan 8, 2013)

[ot]Yah. Either way, is moot. Let's not hijack this thread further[/ot]


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 8, 2013)

moderan said:


> [ot]Yah. Either way, is moot. Let's not hijack this thread further[/ot]



Hey it tells something about us!

I'm 36 and live in 'moist' county in Kentucky

I'm currently waiting for my disability hearing in March.  Once I get my disability and can have my back put back together, and get my Frankenstein scars, I plan on finishing my degree in Sociology.  I've been currently talking to a lady at Antioch College in Ohio about finishing my degree there.  If anyone is interested, they are currently talking to students to be in their first new class of students since re-opening.  If selected you get a grant that pays for all 4 years tuition and fees!  

I'm not real sure about my favorite TV show,I usually latch onto shows when they reach syndication and aren't new.  I loved "Angel", then got hooked on "The Mentalist," followed by "Castle," and now I am leaning towards "Criminal Minds."

The worst movie I have ever seen was "Toxic Avenger."

Well I'm not really working on anything at the moment.  I have two short stories that need finished, and I need to redo some poems.  I should start on something a little more novel-ish, but I'm not sure if I have any ideas that I think are worth that much attention yet.

If I won the lottery tomorrow, I would by a million dollar RV like the ones that actors work out of, and drive across the country stopping at all the homeless shelters and passing out hundred dollar bills.  $100 to a homeless person means a lot, I know because at one time I spent 5 months at a homeless shelter.  After that, I'd buy a self sustaining island, and live my life worry free.

My pinky toe almost no longer has a nail.  I guess that means I am officially old.

When I get mad I don't really say anything, I just sigh and try to come up with words that I won't go to hell for saying.  If there is a hell.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 9, 2013)

My name's Bruno, I'm 20 years old, of Italian/English descent. 

I adore the music of Bach and Chopin -- I think they're two of the biggest geniuses who ever lived -- but I'm mostly into movie and videogame soundtracks (Danny Elfman, Yoko Shimomura, etc.), alternative rock (Smashing Pumpkins, Muse) and prog metal (Tool, Mastodon).  

The works of Hayao Miyazaki and Tim Burton, both as artists and directors, are the closest to my heart. I love the universes and characters they weave. 

*Favourite films:* The Nightmare Before Christmas (I know Burton didn't direct it), Memento, Rear Window, Trainspotting and Carpenter's The Thing are my top five at the moment, but I love so many that it changes all the time. Pan's Labyrinth and Battle Royale are my favourite foreign films.  

*Worst film I've seen: *Glen or Glenda.

*Favourite TV:* The Sopranos, Curb Your Enthusiasm, Black Books, Jonathan Creek, Spaced, Red Dwarf, Blackadder, Arrested Development, Mr. Bean, The Mighty Boosh, Kath and Kim, The Office, Extras, 24, Buffy, Angel's pretty good, Life on Mars, Dexter, Monk, Sherlock, Absolutely Fabulous, House, An Idiot Abroad, Q.I., One Foot in the Grave, I'm Alan Partridge, Heroes (season one), Father Ted. Loads more. . .

Playing videogames is my main passion. My favourites currently are Half Life 2, Kingdom Hearts, ICO, Bioshock, The Walking Dead, Symphony of the Night, TES IV: Oblivion, Flower, Silent Hill 3, Mirror's Edge, Jade Empire, Killer 7, POP: Sands of Time, Devil May Cry 3, Portal, Okami, Limbo, Rez, Mass Effect, Fable II, Condemned, Resident Evil 4, Snake Eater, the latest Deus Ex and Shadow of the Colossus.   

*Favourite authors:* H.P. Lovecraft, Stephen King, and J.K. Rowling. Those are the ones that have stuck out to me so far -- I've only been reading books regularly since '05 - '06, so hopefully that will continue to grow. I need to read through Clive Barker's work; loved The Hellbound Heart. 

*Favourite actors: *Ralph Fiennes, Leonardo Dicaprio, Jack Nicholson, Ian McKellen, Meryl Streep, Anthony Perkins, Javier Bardem, Helena Bonham Carter, Johnny Depp, Al Pacino, Maggie Smith, Gary Oldman, Idris Elba. 

*Art:* I love dark, moody, often gothic artwork. Lots of somber colours, rain, macabre imagery, surrealism, ambiguous scenes; bright colours and happiness aren't really my thing. I like old Japanese art too, and manga. 

*Countries I wish to visit:* Canada, Japan, Madagascar, and I'd tour Scandinavia (mainly Iceland and Finland).  

*Favourite animals:* Bats, moths, deep sea fish (anglerfish, etc.), dinosaurs (velociraptor, t-rex), microorganisms, octopuses, jellyfish, birds of paradise, various primates (bushbabies, lemurs).   

*Pets:* I have a dog called Boycie; he smells. I have a cat named Tigerlily (Lily for short); she smells. They love eachother.

*Food:* I'm vegetarian, I don't have favourites anymore, but homemade lasagna and vegetable masala with cauliflower, aubergine and coconut are the tastiest to me. Bananas, grapes and kiwis are my favourite fruits; I dislike whole mangos and pineapples, like the juice that comes from them.     

I don't drink alcohol or take any other drug to my knowledge -- even caffeine now (gives me acid reflux). No tattoos or piercings. I'm very liberal though, despite the very high horse it sounds like I'm on. All for equal rights, I detest racism, sexism, homophobia, anything like that. General ignorance is what I'm against, my biggest peeve being people who look down on science. I empathize deeply with those who've had strict, often religious upbringings and not much (if any) education. 

I'm not keen on a god or gods as it's/they're defined in religious texts, but am willing to be at least open to the idea of a _non-supernatural_ entity being responsible for the universe as we know it. I'm more open to that _not_ being true, but still, I'm open to it. I'm a big follower of science and technology -- biological and astronomical the most, but I love nearly all kinds -- sceptics like James Randy, Derren Brown, and Holmes. Not convinced in the slightest by numerology, modern astrology, or homeopathy (the stuff that's mostly water, not herbal medication because some of that actually works, or so I'm told)_._ Conspiracy theories make me laugh, but I wouldn't be surprised if a few of them had some not-insignificant kernels of truth to 'em.

I love magic, however. It's the only type of dishonesty I enjoy, outside of fantasy. The art of misdirection and slight-of-hand fascinates me.

*Miscellaneous: *Despite being of a sceptical disposition, I'm rather enamoured with urban legends, folkore, ghost stories, myth ( predominantly Greek, Japanese and Eastern European). There's some highly imaginative stuff in there; it's a great way of filling your head with images most ghoulish for future extraction whilst writing. A huge source of inspiration for me, anyway. 

The genre I struggle most with is the spaghetti western.  

When I'm mad I either go completely silent, becoming very conscious of my breathing, until the rational thoughts begin to clear up and set themselves back in place nice and securely again. Then I go over what happened or what the issue is and assess it -- stewing, basically, but not in a sulky way. 

Or I smack my head repeatedly against something. That's the easier and quicker method, but people stare. . . Screaming into a pillow is good, too.

If I won the lottery I'd work out how much of it would be necessary to have a comfortable life for me and my family, some extra for expenses (geeky stuff) and give the rest to people I know who need it and various charities.  

And finally, *I talk way too much. Sorry! *Once I get started I can't stop. It's either passion, severe egotism, or OCD.


----------



## Freakconformist (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm 33 years old, I still tell people that I grew up in Louisiana even though I have lived in Wisconsin for the past 25 years.

Most of my jobs have been serving fried and greasy food at various international restaurants, but I'm trying to break into office work. My current job is looking for a job and convincing myself that I can write a novel, or at least a short story.

I have a list of shows I watch, I guess my top favorites would be NCIS, Castle, and Bones. I'm also shamelessly addicted to several reality shows like Face Off and Project Runway. My favorite authors right now are Mercedes Lackey, Tanya Huff, and Patricia Briggs, but I also have an unfortunate habit of filling my free time with romance novels. 

The worst movie I ever saw (part of) is Dumb and Dumber, and the avalanche of idiotic comedy movies and television shows that it spawned. If you can't tell, I bitterly hate what I term as "Idiot Comedy". If you have to ask, just think of anything starring Will Ferell, Adam Sandler, and most of Jim Carey's work.

I'm not really set on working on any writing in particular. I have several stories that I keep fluffing, but I haven't really sat down to concentrate on writing out the story.

If I won the lottery, I would pay off my debts and my parent's house, buy myself and my parents new cars and computers. Then I would get my own apartment where I can set up my space the way I want to and not have to be at my mother's beck and call all the time. I'm not sure if I would try to get work, but I would definitely feel free to concentrate on my writing and painting more. I'd probably take out a few million to live off of and invest the rest. 

I'm usually a very passive person. I'm one of those annoying people who can always see both sides of the argument. But don't mistake me for soft or of being on the fence, when I do get mad, you'll know. It's usually over something I see as an injustice or bullying. I once blew up at a woman at my church because she said that a figurative cloned baby would be evil and soulless because it didn't come from God. I argued that if people are ever able to clone babies it'll be because God allowed the science to do so to exist, and she had no right to say what God could and could not do, then I walked out of worship practice. True Story.

I gnaw the chocolate off of my candy bars before eating the center so that the experience lasts longer. 
I sing soprano with my church choir and I can reach a high C. 
For some reason, in 8th grade my vocabulary shot up real high and I started talking a bit like Sheldon Cooper. This confused everybody around me, including my teachers. I actually made friends who took me on as a charity case and taught me how to speak "normally".
I get terrified when men flirt with me. I never quite know how to respond. It's forever awkward after that.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Jan 9, 2013)

Arcopitcairn is forty-one years old. He lives in Indianapolis. He is a decent sort who makes up for his lack of participation in the world by being compassionate and good to those around him, his friends and family, and the people he meets along the way. He will only ever contribute to society in a small scale. He will never make a living by writing or art, but he does both for fun.

Arcopitcairn does not believe in the supernatural and he smokes too many cigarettes. He constantly tries to apply Taoist principles to his everyday life, with varying levels of failure. He has a preternaturally long fuse, and he rarely gets angry. He casts a ridiculously wide net over media, and likes a great many things.

Arcopitcairn has lived a relatively uneventful life and strives for peace and quiet. One of his best attributes is the ability to easily fit in among disparate peoples, and then just as easily disappear...


----------



## Ariel (Jan 9, 2013)

> I can roll my eyes in opposite directions, and wiggle my ears.



I can roll my eyes in opposite directions and independently of one another but I can't wiggle my ears.  I can twitch my nose like a bunny though.

As far as pets go I have a house dog that is a wolf/German shepherd mix who just turned 9 and a house cat who is 2 this year that was a stray.  I have raised both myself and they are my babies.  I have a 3 1/2 year old kinda daughter with spare attitude and a fake mustache.  I also have the Fella who is wonderful and irritating all at the same time.  Yes, the Fella and Miss are going under this listing as pets.

Usually when I'm actually mad I get really really quiet then I explode and things get destroyed from being thrown, ripped apart or tossed away.  All the while I'm usually yelling incoherently.  I am trying to learn to control my temper by venting the little things when they occur instead of letting it all build.  So usually it's more of a mild sarcastic remark instead if a full-on temper tantrum of destruction.

It's odd because as a kid I never threw temper tantrums.  I never got dangerously angry like that.  It's only come about since my brother died.  So my guess is that the anger is actually grief-related.

While I have a crazy temper I don't actually want to harm other people or animals so I try to keep it restrained to myself or to objects that I own.

I'm also a serial monogamist with work and my love-life.  My shortest relationship in the last ten years is the one I'm currently in and we live together.  The shortest amount of time I've spent at a serious job was a year and a half at a construction supply company.

For hobbies I make jewelry, write, read, play video games, watch movies and play d&d.  I play in the Fella's campaign and I'm reworking my own for a reboot.


----------



## SirThinkALot (Jan 9, 2013)

Woo new categories:

*Favourite films: *The Godfather is the greatest film ever made(anybody who disagrees is just wrong).  The 1930's version of Dracula(the one of Bella Lugosi) Planet of the Apes, Terminator and T2(there were no terminator films after those).

*Favourite actors: *I dont really have one.  I do like Anne Hathaway, but thats as much for...er...other reasons as for her acting

*Countries I wish to visit:*Japan, Israel, England, Italy, Turkey.  

*Favourite animals: *Tigers and Otters.  

*Favourite authors:* Tolkien, Dickens, Pratchett, Stephen King, Orson Scott Card  If we count comic writers, I"m a huge fan of Geoff Johns and Mike Mignola(although I wish he did more of his own artwork still)

*Pets:*I have two cats.  

*Food:  *Lasagna or *good,*pizza(not pizza hut Papa Johns or any other major chain stores)


----------



## Freakconformist (Jan 9, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> It's odd because as a kid I never threw temper tantrums.  I never got dangerously angry like that.  It's only come about since my brother died.  So my guess is that the anger is actually grief-related.



I was similar as a kid. I was so quiet and restrained that my mother put me in therapy before I was 10 years old. 
It turns out I was suffering from PTSD from when a babysitter abused me when I was about 5 years old. 
It sounds like you're suffering from the opposite effect, but I did the same thing for a really long time. I held all of my fears and anger inside until I burst, though it usually resulted in an unexplained fit of tears or a panic attack. Years of therapy and introspection and I still can't be in a normal relationship with a guy. Bah.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 9, 2013)

Define "normal.". As long as it isn't a dangerous relationship then it's normal.

The women in my family all tend to be fighters.  I always just kept quiet and kept my head down but for the occasional temper flare up.  Once my brother died I started getting angry more often but once my mom died I started having a very very bad temper to the point that I alienated myself from everyone.  

I threatened to cut off a friend's "personals" if he touched me and went after a guy that slapped my butt.  Those flares of temper are what started to scare me and what I'm working on controlling.  Just having someone around to listen helps.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 9, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> Define "normal.". As long as it isn't a dangerous relationship then it's normal.
> 
> The women in my family all tend to be fighters.  I always just kept quiet and kept my head down but for the occasional temper flare up.  Once my brother died I started getting angry more often but once my mom died I started having a very very bad temper to the point that I alienated myself from everyone.
> 
> I threatened to cut off a friend's "personals" if he touched me and went after a guy that slapped my butt.  Those flares of temper are what started to scare me and what I'm working on controlling.  Just having someone around to listen helps.



Cut off his personals?  You deleted his facebook page?


----------



## Freakconformist (Jan 9, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> Define "normal."



How about "non-existent"? The last time "gave a guy a chance" he spent the whole first date trying to convince me that I wanted to have sex with him, previous attempts at dating haven't fared much better. That was about ten years ago. Maybe that is normal dating habits for my generation, but I'm not a casual sex kind of person. I rather not be in a relationship if all guys want from me is a physical relationship. That's why I call myself a spinster, at 33 I don't see much changing on that front.


----------



## moderan (Jan 9, 2013)

Friends first. Sex gets way less important when you spend all of your time together. Especially as you age. Good conversation is much rarer and mutual interest and respect sparks that.
I'm sorry you meet pigs.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes, I only use sex for exercise purposes, and I'm very lazy.  Yes that is the excuse I'm going with, and I'm sticking to it.

:champagne:


----------



## JosephB (Jan 9, 2013)

That emoticon may not be the best one, considering the context. Or maybe you knew that.


----------



## moderan (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm sure he did. Has a sensahumor like RoundEye used to have.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes, "personals." As in personal bits.

And Freak, having standards and self-respect is not abnormal.  It might help if you evaluate the kinds of things you hold important in a possible mate.  The right person will hold similar values and will respect the lines _you_ draw.  You don't have to be a spinster.  33 isn't that old.


----------



## moderan (Jan 9, 2013)

Nope. I met my current wife when I was 38.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 9, 2013)

moderan said:


> I'm sure he did. Has a sensahumor like RoundEye used to have.




This RoundEye guy must have been a barrel of laughs.  Where did he go?  Please don't tell me someone killed him.  Witness protection I can live with.

Odd fact I just found out.  I was born and grew up just south of Dayton, Ohio.  On Dayton's Wikipedia page it says that Bruce Banner was from Dayton, Ohio!


----------



## moderan (Jan 9, 2013)

Dunno. Must've stopped posting during the year or so when I was away.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 9, 2013)

Age: I never answer this sort of question.

Job: too many and varied to list but most of my jobs fall under the umbrella title 'Mom'. I'm also a part-part-time transcriptionist and frustrated writer and artist.

Favorite TV show: Firefly, Fringe, Burn Notice, Castle 

Worst movie you've ever seen: Either The Sum of All Fears or Timeline, it's so hard to choose. Both were brilliant books but were utterly raped and violated in the making of the movie versions. Ugh.

What stories/books are you currently working on:  Novels: Controlling interest (SF), Ninety Degrees from Normal (er...mainstream, I guess), and a few others that are on the back, back burner. Short story: doesn't have a name yet but it has to do with a kind of symbiotic telepathy.

What you would do if you won the lottery tomorrow: Be very surprised because I hadn't played then take the money and run (bad me) putting as much as possible into offshore tax havens while going on the lam to keep from paying taxes (and from getting arrested for taking the money when I hadn't played). Seems like a lot of work.  

Any other miscellaneous information you want to share: Watching Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives makes me want to cook ridiculous, amazing food.


----------



## beanlord56 (Jan 9, 2013)

Age: 19

Occupation: Student of English at Georgia Highlands College, sophomore

Favorite TV shows: The Big Bang Theory, Castle, Firefly, Avatar: The Last Airbender, Avatar: The Legend of Korra, Dragon Ball Z, Mythbusters, Battlestar Galactica (Re-imagined)

Favorite movies: Star Wars, The Lord of the Rings, The Dark Knight Trilogy, Harry Potter, Toy Story, etc.

Favorite books: _The Lord of the Rings_, _Harry Potter_, _Percy Jackson and the Olympians_, _The Heroes of Olympus_, anything Ted Dekker

Favorite video games: StarCraft, Halo, Darksiders, Mass Effect, Kingdom Hearts, Dead Space, The Elder Scrolls, Half-Life, Portal, Red Dead Redemption, L.A. Noir

Favorite bands: Too many to list. For starters, how about: Red, Demon Hunter, Becoming the Archetype, Oh Sleeper, War of Ages, For Today, Impending Doom, I the Breather, Sleeping Giant, The Great Commission, Sent by Ravens, A Plea for Purging, and Pillar.

Despite my love for metal, I also love the compositions of John Williams, The Track Team, Bear McCreary, Hans Zimmer, James Newton Howard, Howard Shore, Michael Giacchino, James Horner, and Jerry Goldsmith.

I'm a BBQ and sweet tea addict.

I play bass guitar at church in both the regular Sunday morning services and Wednesday nights with the Youth.

Current stories: _Ex Tenebris Lux, _a fantasy about faith and love along the lines of the above mentioned Avatar, _The Lord of the Rings_, and Ted Dekker's works. _Star Soul_, a sci-fi about pretty much the same as ETL, but more along the lines of Star Wars, Star Trek, Mass Effect, and Battlestar Galactica.

Other than all that, there's nothing too interesting about me.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 10, 2013)

Since religion was brought up . . . I stopped going to church willingly when I was twelve.  I found that more often than not I didn't agree with the lessons or the ideas presented to me in church.  By the time I was 18 I had converted to paganism and I don't regret it though I find most pagans incredibly silly and the idea of real magic (from the "spells" I've read) to be mostly psychological tricks.  

However, I do believe in the supernatural.  I have seen too many things not to believe in it.  Is there an explanation for these things--sure but I don't know what it is and I'm not a scientist to try and find out.

Like anyone who believes in the supernatural I have a set of superstitions and fears that I actively work against.

And as far as religious beliefs go and as far as science goes I believe that they all mesh pretty well.  Most creation stories are pretty good metaphors for the big bang theory.  I don't see the point of the argument.


----------



## SirThinkALot (Jan 10, 2013)

As far as religion goes, I consider myself a Christian, although I'm not a fundy.  

Favorite Video Games:  Chrono Trigger, Assassins Creed(particularly ACII), Fallout: 3/New Vegas,  Bioshock, Batman Arkham Asylum/City


----------



## Freakconformist (Jan 10, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> And as far as religious beliefs go and as far as science goes I believe that they all mesh pretty well.  Most creation stories are pretty good metaphors for the big bang theory.  I don't see the point of the argument.



Thank you! Though I believe God is the creator of the all of heaven and earth, and Jesus was born, sacrificed, and rose again, I tend  to be pretty independent about my beliefs. I decided a long time ago that there is nothing you can do, touch, or create that God has not made possible in the first place. So all these people who have declared that science and technology are evil are just blow-hards. It's not the technology that is evil, its what you do with it.

I really have no problem with the non- or differently religious people that I meet, all I can do is express my beliefs when asked. 
I'm more upset with the public "Christian" image that is mostly of yelling and complaining to everybody in general about what "we" disapprove of. It's not even about what God disapproves of, because if you read the Bible it'll tell you that:
- In God's eyes, lying is just as bad as murder (James 2:10-11) 
- Everybody who has ever lived has sinned and is condemned to death (Romans 6:23)
- God is unwilling to see anyone perish because of sin (2 Peter 3:9)
- So He sent Jesus to pay the cost of our sins so that we can all have a big party when we get to Heaven. (Matthew-John)
Do these people who get so much media coverage because they are "outraged" over "the sanctity of marriage" ever mention any of that? 
No, because they're not really trying to know who God is, they're just acting out because that's what other people tell them that God wants. I'm really tired of hearing these guys shouting because they're too lazy to look up what God is really saying. 

Okay, irrelevant rant over...


----------



## Ariel (Jan 10, 2013)

My best male friend, aside from the Fella, is a fairly devout Christian.  I don't have a problem with Christ, a lot of my beliefs are similar to what he preached, but I do have a problem when someone tries to force their beliefs upon me.  I'm not going to try to convert anyone and I'd like the same respect.


----------



## beanlord56 (Jan 10, 2013)

I didn't intend on bringing religion to this thread. Church is really the only place where I play bass. I'm not in a band, and I wasn't allowed to play it in my high school band (except jazz band, but that was a disaster).


----------



## Foxee (Jan 10, 2013)

Nothing wrong with saying you're a Christian and mentioning church. Does tend to stir up discussion here for some reason, though.

BTW, Beanlord, I like Red, and my husband is a Demon Hunter fan. Nice to see someone who even knows who these bands are.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 10, 2013)

Not looking for a debate or argument.  Just something different about me.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 10, 2013)

Speaking generally, amsawtell, that's all. I'm not either but it's amazing how fast it happens in a nice innocent thread like this.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 10, 2013)

I know, Foxee.  I just wanted to make sure.

Let's see.  I'm 28 turning 29 in February.  I graduated with a bachelor's degree in English with an emphasis on creative writing four years ago this May.

My favorite time period is Victorian.  I don't like steampunk because I don't like useful items used as just decoration.  No matter how much I like the look of gears I don't think they should be used just as pretty.  Also, steam power lost to internal combustion for a reason.

I am a meat-eater.  I like my steaks medium rare, no sauce needed.


----------



## Freakconformist (Jan 10, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> Not looking for a debate or argument.  Just something different about me.



Sorry, I don't want you to think I'm trying to "convert" you or anything. One of my stringent beliefs is that I'm powerless in that aspect, everybody has to work out their own deal with God. 

I just get furious (ironically) with these people that tell everybody that God is angry and unapproachable. A vast majority of Christians don't believe that bull, but a lot of them are cowed into agreeing or staying silent for fear of being deemed "ungodly". It's enough to make me spit, because it's an obvious manipulation of the forces that oppose God, but try telling them that.

Okay, sorry, that's enough out of me. That's the "fighting bullies" aspect of my temper coming out.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh, I didn't think you were!  I find your faith to be beautiful and wonderful.  I think we're on different paths to the same place when it comes down to it.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 10, 2013)

I can't see how anything supernatural can exist. If it exists then it's natural; only things that go against nature can be called supernatural, and only things that don't exist fall in that category, to me. 

If it's real it's not super anything, it's just undiscovered/unexplained. Seeing things you don't understand is fair enough, I get how someone could be convinced that something otherworldly is going on when their senses scream it at them. I'm less jumpy with my conclusions; I daren't leap and say, "I saw something I didn't understand, therefore it's such and such because there's no other option". I'm open to it, but I doubt that's the best way of finding the truth, you know? That's me though. 

I'm in the group that believes what's true is more important than anything else, even if it sounds cool. Still, it's certainly nothing to argue about. Extremism is always the issue with sceptics and atheists, I think; they generally don't mind what you believe otherwise. 

I love all the stories though, and eyewitness accounts. It's all fascinating.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 10, 2013)

Aww, too bad about steampunk. I really like the look of it (obviously).


----------



## Ariel (Jan 10, 2013)

I do like the look.  I just get annoyed by useful items misused.  I own a top hat and a mechanical pocket watch.  I now have two cameos and love vests.


----------



## Derek (Jan 10, 2013)

worst movie true blood,My story is of an Irish immigrant visiting England from his new home in the U.S  to attend his mothers wake,sort of a memoir with some funny recountings of being poor Irish in England in the sixties,With a lottery win I would buy a home in a warm retreat give my family enough to live on comfortably and play music paint and write


----------



## beanlord56 (Jan 10, 2013)

Foxee said:


> Nothing wrong with saying you're a Christian and mentioning church. Does tend to stir up discussion here for some reason, though.
> 
> BTW, Beanlord, I like Red, and my husband is a Demon Hunter fan. Nice to see someone who even knows who these bands are.



I know there's nothing wrong with making my beliefs known. However, I'm worried about the potential debate that could spring up from it.

I've seen them both, Red in 2009 when they were at Six Flags Over Georgia, and Demon Hunter just this past Scream the Prayer Tour. I'll be seeing Red again at Winter Jam when they come to Atlanta.

And speaking of concerts, 2012 holds the record for most concerts I've been to. I saw The Great Commission, Serianna, and Convictions on May 10, a whole bunch including Demon Hunter and The Great Commission at Scream the Prayer in June, A Plea for Purging in August just before they broke up, and Becoming the Archetype in October and November. On the 26 this month, I'm going to see For Today and Gideon, and may go see Becoming the Archetype again next month.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2013)

Re: debates.  Like a Stephen King story, the evil never dies, just changes threads...


----------



## Baron (Jan 10, 2013)

Perhaps, but debates in the Lounge can result in the thread being pulled so best to keep with the topic


----------



## Ariel (Jan 10, 2013)

I really don't want to see this thread pulled.  It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 10, 2013)

Baron said:


> Perhaps, but debates in the Lounge can result in the thread being pulled so best to keep with the topic


Uh oh, unraveling is so uncomfortable, too.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 10, 2013)

*Favourite colours:* Black, ultramarine, azure, darkish shades of purple, forest green, jade green, Venetian red, and neon red.

*Hobbies: *Piano, beatboxing.

*Height*: 6 feet & 2 inches 

*Eye colour:* Blue

*Hair colour:* Dark brown

I'm double jointed. Well, not really, that's a myth, but I can bend my fingers right the way back and move the tendons in my hands at will.

I can also play music on my teeth with a spoon (or snapping my jaw shut rapidly). Fur Elise, Ode to Joy, etc.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 10, 2013)

My favorite colors are purple, yellow, and gray.

I'm about 5'4" and fat.  I like to eat and hate to exercise.  Actually I'm kind of joking about being fat.  I'm broad shouldered, hippy, and busty but I do recognize that I'm overweight.

My hair is red for now and I keep it long. And my eyes change from grey to blue.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh I got a good one, and it is a true story.  I lost my virginity when I was 19 to a girl during Thanksgiving break from college.  A bunch of me and my friends got together to have a hotel party where we got two adjoining rooms and in one of the bathrooms we filled the tub with ice and filled it with beer.  One of my buddies fiancee's friends brought one of her friends home from college with her because her parents were in the military and over seas.  We ended up hooking up that night.  Her name was Brandy Glad.  Yes, a name I would never forget, B. Glad.  We never talked together again after that, when she went back to Southern Illinois University.  B. Glad, true story.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 10, 2013)

Red is my favourite hair colour. I love Japanese kids who have odd-coloured hair, like red and pink and stuff, they look killer. Wish I could pull that off, but I'd look like a pimp/cyberpunk who traveled back in time.


----------



## Sam (Jan 10, 2013)

*Favourite films:* _Die Hard, The Rock, Enemy of the State, Bad Boys, Tremors, Speed, Nick of Time, Gone in 60 Seconds, Executive Decision, Rush Hour, Friday, Don't be a Menace, Blue Streak_, _Uncle Buck, Trains Planes & Automobiles. _
*

Worst film I've seen: *_Hero _starring Cuba Gooding Jr. Stopped watching after a hour it was that ridiculously boring. 

*Favourite TV:* _24, Prison Break, Supernatural, Person of Interest, Leverage, Criminal Minds, The Mentalist, Arrow, Breakout Kings, Hawaii Five-O, The Big Bang Theory, Dexter, Smallville, Spooks, Strike Back, Castle, Glee. _ 

*Favourite authors:* Tom Clancy, Robert Ludlum, Frederick Forsyth, Jeffrey Deaver, Matthew Reilly, Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Michael Connelly, Harlan Coben, Michael Crichton, Allan Folsom, Eric van Lustbader, William Tyree, Jack Higgins, John Nance. 

*Favourite actors:*I'm not really partial to actors. It's the story and plot which hooks me, not the actors.


----------



## JosephB (Jan 10, 2013)

^ I'm kind of partial to Penelope Cruz. I'd watch a knitting instructional video if she was in it.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 10, 2013)

JosephB said:


> I'm kind of partial to Penelope Cruz. I'd watch a knitting instructional video if she was in it.



Yahoo had a picture of her and her sister the other day...they look like twins.


----------



## JosephB (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh yeah -- that really gets the wheels turning.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 10, 2013)

Penelope Cruz's sister acted as her double during Pirates of the Carribbean 4 because Penelope was pregnant.


----------



## JosephB (Jan 10, 2013)

I didn't even know there was a Pirates of the Carribbean 4, but now I'll have to see it. My wife likes Johnny Depp, so that works out.


----------



## beanlord56 (Jan 10, 2013)

JosephB said:


> I didn't even know there was a Pirates of the Carribbean 4, but now I'll have to see it. My wife likes Johnny Depp, so that works out.



You don't remember On Stranger Tides two years ago? There was so much hype around it. And compared to At World's End, it was pretty good.


----------



## JosephB (Jan 10, 2013)

beanlord56 said:


> You don't remember On Stranger Tides two years  ago? There was so much hype around it. And compared to At World's End,  it was pretty good.



Somehow I had it in my head that "On Stranger Tides" was the third one. I've only seen 1 and 2.


----------



## SirThinkALot (Jan 10, 2013)

JosephB said:


> Somehow I had it in my head that "On Stranger Tides" was the third one. I've only seen 1 and 2.



You can stop there...really stop after the first one(just like the Matrix).  

Ok now fav.  Super heroes and villains.  For me:

Heroes:  Swamp Thing and Aquaman(when he's on his own).  

Villains: Sinestro(if he still counts as a 'villain' in the current storylines), Two-Face, Scarecrow.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 10, 2013)

My favorite heroes are The Punisher and Wolverine.  I used to be a big X-men reader, both Classic and the new team.

My favorite villains were The Punisher  and Juggernaut.  Villains can be tough, there are so many that are so damn funny.  Hobgoblin, Greengoblin, and Sabertooth used to have some awesome one liners.


----------



## beanlord56 (Jan 10, 2013)

Heroes: Batman, Wolverine, and Hulk
Villains: Joker, Scarecrow, Two-Face, Bane, Mr. Freeze, and Sabertooth.

Favorite villains outside the superhero medium: The Dark Voice (StarCraft), the Overmind (StarCraft), Kerrigan (StarCraft), Arcturus Mengsk (StarCraft), Voldemort (Harry Potter), Kronos (Percy Jackson and the Olympians), Sovereign (Mass Effect), Saren (Mass Effect), The Illusive Man (Mass Effect), Sauron (The Lord of the Rings), Melkor (The Silmarillion), Khan Noonien Singh (Star Trek), Darth Vader (Star Wars), Emperor Palpatine (Star Wars), Darth Malgus (Star Wars), Emperor Vitiate (Star Wars), T-1000 (Terminator 2: Judgment Day), Diablo (Diablo), Dagoth Ur (The Elder Scrolls), President Eden (Fallout 3), the Didact (Halo), Xehanort (Kingdom Hearts), Xehanort's Heartless (Kingdom Hearts), Xemnas (Kingdom Hearts), Leland Monroe (L.A. Noire), Roy Earle (L.A. Noire), Edgar Ross (Red Dead Redemption), GLaDOS (Portal), Wheatley (Portal), and Arthas Menethil (WarCraft). Just to name a few.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 10, 2013)

beanlord56 said:


> Heroes: Batman, Wolverine, and Hulk
> Villains: Joker, Scarecrow, Two-Face, Bane, Mr. Freeze, and Sabertooth.
> 
> Favorite villains outside the superhero medium: The Dark Voice (StarCraft), the Overmind (StarCraft), Kerrigan (StarCraft), Arcturus Mengsk (StarCraft), Voldemort (Harry Potter), Kronos (Percy Jackson and the Olympians), Sovereign (Mass Effect), Saren (Mass Effect), The Illusive Man (Mass Effect), Sauron (The Lord of the Rings), Melkor (The Silmarillion), Khan Noonien Singh (Star Trek), Darth Vader (Star Wars), Emperor Palpatine (Star Wars), Darth Malgus (Star Wars), Emperor Vitiate (Star Wars), T-1000 (Terminator 2: Judgment Day), Diablo (Diablo), Dagoth Ur (The Elder Scrolls), President Eden (Fallout 3), the Didact (Halo), Xehanort (Kingdom Hearts), Xehanort's Heartless (Kingdom Hearts), Xemnas (Kingdom Hearts), Leland Monroe (L.A. Noire), Roy Earle (L.A. Noire), Edgar Ross (Red Dead Redemption), GLaDOS (Portal), Wheatley (Portal), and Arthas Menethil (WarCraft). Just to name a few.



Arthas wasn't a villain until he became the Lich King.


----------



## Capulet (Jan 10, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Arthas wasn't a villain until he became the Lich King.


Kronos wasn't a villain until he ate his children. Kerrigan wasn't a villain until she was taken. Mengsk wasn't a villain until he was bullied in high school. Khan wasn't a villain until he became a dictator. Darth Vader wasn't a villain until he turned to the dark side. Palpatine wasn't a villain until he turned to the dark side. T-1000 is a toaster used by SkyNet to toast humans...


----------



## beanlord56 (Jan 10, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Arthas wasn't a villain until he became the Lich King.



He was more or less a villain when he decided to slaughter everyone in Stratholme and follow Mal'Ganis to Northrend.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 10, 2013)

Capulet said:


> Kronos wasn't a villain until he ate his children. Kerrigan wasn't a villain until she was taken. Mengsk wasn't a villain until he was bullied in high school. Khan wasn't a villain until he became a dictator. Darth Vader wasn't a villain until he turned to the dark side. Palpatine wasn't a villain until he turned to the dark side. T-1000 is a toaster used by SkyNet to toast humans...



Yes but Arthas was the heir to Stormwind.  Once he became the Lich King he was no longer Arthas.  I killed him by the way, was a good time.  I'm surprised no one said that Anton Chigurh was their favorite villain.  I've never seen the movie myself.  Boss Hogg is a pretty good villain though!  I like the villains that aren't just all muscles and guns, but have some personality to them.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 10, 2013)

Good one.

Heroes: Batman, Deadpool, Constantine (Hellblazer), Spawn, Spider-Man, Rogue, Gambit, Wolverine, Beatrix Kiddo, Howl (Howl's Moving Castle), Chihiro (Spirited Away), Scott Pilgrim, Sora (Kingdom Hearts), Alucard (Castlevania), Tali'zorah vas Normandy, Nightcrawler, Dante, Clarice Starling, Hartigan (Sin City), Ezio Auditore, Cloud Strife, Squall Leonhart, Buffy, Wander (Shadow of the Colossus), Ico (ICO), Solid Snake, Amaterasu, Link (Zelda), Gordon Freeman, Leon Kennedy, Heather Mason (Silent Hill 3), Vincent Valentine, Riddick (Pitch Black), Andy Dufresne (Shawshank), Gordie (Stand by Me).                 

Villains: Maleficent (Sleeping Beauty), Harley Quinn, Magneto, Dexter Morgan, GlaDOS, The Trinity Killer (Dexter), Joker, Anton Chigurh, The Violator, Norman Bates, Dark Phoenix (could barely stop herself; terrifying), Mitch Leary (In the Line of Fire), Jame Gum (Silence of the Lambs), Budd (Kill Bill vol. 2), Carnage (Spider-Man), Voldemort, Drexel (True Romance), Tony Soprano, Tommy DeVito (Goodfellas), Mr.Burns, Vlad the Impaler (History), Dracula, Hannibal Lecter, Luther (The Warriors), Bill (Kill Bill; so comfortable with his own cruelty), Vaas (Far Cry 3), Castor Troy (Face Off), Caledon Hockley (Titanic), Lotso (Toy Story 3), Lestat (Interview with the Vampire), Andrew Ryan (Bioshock), Hal 9000, Vergil, T-1000, The Queen of Hearts, Two-Face, Riddler, Sephiroth, Sisters of Fate, Medusa (not really a villain), Heichachi Mishima, Kazuya Mishima, Sauron, Zeus, Khan, Walter E. Kurtz.


----------



## beanlord56 (Jan 10, 2013)

Heroes: Jim Raynor (StarCraft), Spartan-117 (Halo), Thel 'Vadam (Halo), Avery Johnson (Halo) Shepard (Mass Effect), Garrus Vakarian (Mass Effect), Tali'zorah (Mass Effect), Urdnot Wrex (Mass Effect), Harry Potter, Hermione Granger, Ron Weasley, Gordon Freeman (Half-Life), Han Solo, Obi-Wan Kenobi, Lando Calrissian, Isaac Clarke (Dead Space), Ellie Langford (Dead Space), War (Darksiders), Death (Darksiders), Tyrael (Diablo), Jaina Proudmoore (WarCraft), Thrall (WarCraft), Ratchet (Ratchet & Clank), Clank (Ratchet & Clank), John Marston (Red Dead Redemption), Cole Phelps (L.A. Noire), Jack Kelso (L.A. Noire), Sly (Sly Cooper), Bentley (Sly Cooper), Murray (Sly Cooper), the crews of the _Enterprise_ (Star Trek: TOS & TNG), the GAang and Korrew (Avatar), The Fellowship of the Ring, Thorin's Company. As with villains, there's simply far too many.


----------



## Freakconformist (Jan 11, 2013)

Heroes: Storm, Rogue, and Wolverine

Villains: Magneto, Sinestro (Incredibles), and Mega Mind (though I don't know if he counts)

I used to be a big X-Men fan too, but I haven't read any comics in about 8 years, so think of the old school X-Men from the '80s and '90s. These days I like a good villain turned hero story, thus Mega Mind (and even Magneto off and on). Sinestro is just the greatest villain of all time.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 11, 2013)

I remember nothing of my life before the age of six or seven. It's all completely gone, is that unusual? 

I prefer cold weather to hot weather. Heavy rain is my favourite type; I find it very soothing, the way it pelts against my face. I like watching everyone around me semi-panicking and trying to find shelter while I just watch them with amusement and get soaked. Man, how creepy does that sound .

My favourite font is that neon pink, toothpaste-esque writing they used frequently on the covers of movies from the '80s -- like this!


----------



## Ariel (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm going to limit my favorite heroes/villains to two each.

Heroes: 

Batman.  There's something about a gritty fighting machine that is in it to save a place he loves.

Malcolm Reynolds from Firefly.  He has the good ol' boy vibe and a great sense of humor.  Something about honor in there too but he's not a goody-goody.

I guess you could say I just don't care for the goody-goody like Superman.

Villains:

Moriarty from Sherlock Holmes stories.  I like the show Sherlock but not the Moriarty character.  Like the movies with Robert Downey Jr. and the Moriarty character in the second one.

Jack the Ripper.  I'm actually terrified of him.  I know he's long dead but I'm still scared of what he did.  I guess the same goes for any serial killer.


----------



## JosephB (Jan 11, 2013)

Bruno Spatola said:


> I remember nothing of my life before the  age of six or seven. It's all completely gone, is that unusual?



I know a few people who can only remember back to 6 or 7. I'm not saying it's the case with you, but my my wife doesn't remember much about her childhood, I think it's because hers was fairly difficult. Her father was killed in a work accident when she was 12 and it's upsetting to her that she can't remember much about him. 

I can remember things from age 3. My mom used to swear I was just repeating things I'd heard -- family stories etc. But once I mentioned seeing a family friend breastfeeding -- I guess being the youngest it was unusual and made an impact -- and when my mom timed the visit and did the math, she conceded that I must have remembered it. That's not something that would have been discussed. I have other memories from that far back, most of them are just hazy little snapshots. From 4 on, they are quite clear. I remember the names of kids in my preschool and kindergarten classes and lots of other details, what I got for certain birthdays etc. I can't remember where I put my car keys or my shoes though.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 11, 2013)

I find it amazing that you can recall memories that far back. I kinda have a glimpse of an image of having my nappy changed with people smiling over me, but that's about it.

My mum says I was always smiling and laughing as a baby, I never cried or anything. Something traumatic could have happened that caused me to blank a lot of it out, I don't know. I also tend to confuse other people's experiences with my own memories. Like, my childhood friend Reece drank some bleach when he was five and was taken to hospital. I retold the story to the family years later being sure that it was me who drank the bleach, but everyone said, "No, that was Reece not you." I was almost certain, because I can still taste it to this day. Still, they would have remembered that so, I must be wrong.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Jan 11, 2013)

Favorite Comic book heroes: Captain America, The Thing, Mr. Monster, Captain Canuck, Shazam, Groo, Quicksilver, Nightwing, Wonder Woman, Ms. Marvel (70's), Dr. Strange, Supergirl, The Spectre...

Villains: Doctor Doom, Black Adam, Stilt Man (Heh), Deathstroke, Morbius, Dracula (From Tomb of Dracula), The Crime Syndicate, Squadron Sinister, Doctor Doom (Twice because he's awesome), Kid Miracleman...

Neither bad or good characters: Man-Thing, Werewolf by Night, Galactus, Metron...


----------



## JosephB (Jan 11, 2013)

The bleach thing reminds me of a far less harmful incident. I think I was about four -- my mom was cooking and there was a can of Crisco solid vegetable shortening on the counter. It had a picture of a cherry pie on it and fried chicken -- and I thought, this stuff _must_ be delicious. Instead of taking a little dab of it, I scooped out a big wad of it with my fingers and rammed it all in my mouth. Of course it was awful and I couldn't swallow it or get it out of my mouth. I spit most of it out and then my mom gave me warm water to rinse out my mouth. Didn't help that she thought it was hilarious and couldn't stop laughing the whole time. Talk about traumatic.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 11, 2013)

I once took cornbread mix as a kid and tried to make cookies out of it and dill pickles.  It did not work.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 11, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> I once took cornbread mix as a kid and tried to make cookies out of it and dill pickles.  It did not work.


Sounds like something right out of 'Chopped'.


----------



## JosephB (Jan 11, 2013)

Maybe you were on to something. I've had cornbread with chopped jalapenos -- dill pickles just might work.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah, but the chocolate chip pieces and the milk didn't make it very good.  It was lumpy and smelled funny.  I wasn't brave enough to bake it.


----------



## Freakconformist (Jan 12, 2013)

JosephB said:


> I can remember things from age 3. My mom used to swear I was just repeating things I'd heard -- family stories etc. But once I mentioned seeing a family friend breastfeeding -- I guess being the youngest it was unusual and made an impact -- and when my mom timed the visit and did the math, she conceded that I must have remembered it. That's not something that would have been discussed. I have other memories from that far back, most of them are just hazy little snapshots. From 4 on, they are quite clear. I remember the names of kids in my preschool and kindergarten classes and lots of other details, what I got for certain birthdays etc. I can't remember where I put my car keys or my shoes though.



I remember a lot from my childhood, too. I remember having the distinct memory of being bathed in the kitchen sink when I was a baby, that is the actual memory is faded, but I remember recounting the memory to somebody and having that visual and audio memory of being splashed in the sink.  I think that's a weird trick of my memory. 

Bruno, (I keep thinking your name should be Amadeus), I think it's more unusual for people to have a lot of clear memories from their childhood. Almost everybody I have spoken to about what I remember from my childhood, has said that they can't remember all that much. My mom barley remembers the surgery I had when I was 5 years old (tubes in my ears), I remember the conversation I was having with my grandmother when I first realized there was something wrong with my hearing. 

Trauma can do funny things to your memory. There was the surgery, I was abused at a young age, my house was destroyed in a flood, and my parents almost split when my dad started doing cocaine (he quit soon after), with all these things I have clear and distinct memories. Like my Uncle picking up my brother and I from school when the flood waters receded and taking us to comb the property for anything we wanted to save. Now that I think about it, it should have been weird to find our toys tossed about the back yard, but it wasn't. 

On the other hand, when I was about 8 we moved to Wisconsin and I started to experience large gaps in my memory during trauma. Like, we came up for my great-grandmother's funeral that summer, I remember the whole trip pretty clearly even the dream I had of watching the car drive by from a distant hill. The night we got back home my grandmother was upset because she burned the mac and cheese. Then blank. The next think I remember clearly, my brother was celebrating at 6 AM because a snow storm dumped almost two feet of snow on Milwaukee that night and we got to stay home from school. It was my first real experience with snow. I've had at least four more big lapses since then. I think the last one was in 2002 when my grandmother was dying and my mother spent almost a year in Louisiana taking care of her, I was 22-23 years old and I hardly remember anything about my home life. I do remember working drive through at McDonald's, though.

I really need to stop commenting on this thread, I have a hard time staying "on topic".  

I prefer toothpicks!


----------



## Ariel (Jan 12, 2013)

I can remember nearly drowning at a family reunion in detail when I was a year and a half old but I can't remember six months of my life after mom died when I was 27.  I get memory being tricky when trauma occurs.


----------



## ktee (Jan 13, 2013)

I want to join this thread... But it's moved through so many topic turns, some of which I am unqualified to answer 


But I will try to catch up.


*Favourite hair colour*: blonde. It's my hair colour so I guess I like it the most. When I was a teenager there was a time when I had (at the same time) pink, purple and green hair. At that stage I was obsessed with Kurt Cobain. 

*Favourite heros: *hmmmm I was raised by hippy parents only allowed to watch the ABC (Australian government owned channel) and episodes of the Simpsons. Later I was allowed to watch a few hours of Saturday Disney on a commercial channel. 

So this will be a sad list: Captain Planet, um... Chip & Dale? Oh, I was allowed to watch Care Bear videos. And to quote Dwight Shrute: "Hiro from Heroes". 

*Am I normal?* No. there's no such thing as normal. But even if there was I think I would still be on the edge of things - most probably because of the influence of my family. In short, I was taught to follow my own path.


*Basic info:*

*Age:*28, English/Welsh descent, married to a Persian Australian. 

*Job:* I graduated with a BA in Economics, then had a graduate position as a Forensic Accountant. It wasn't for me so I started my own photography business. Right now I have Lyme Disease so I'm on sick leave (went to Canada, caught it, didn't know I had it as I'd never heard of it, back to Australia, got sicker until a GP who works with German and US labs found the Lyme DNA in me - now I'm about to start about 8 months of antibiotics).

*Religion:* I'm religious but also think "religion/religious" have become dirty words, very understandably. So I'm religious (Baha'i), but I'm in a religion that doesn't have clergy, we have no ritual or superstition. I don't believe in the devil, I think God is an unknowable essence, I believe in the harmony of science with religion, I believe in the equality of men and women, and that the journey of life continues after death. I also recognise other religions and faiths as being from God. I also like atheists and agnostics; i think if more people took responsibility for their actions instead of relying on deities and would engage in genuine debate, the world would be a better place. 

*Favorite TV shows*: the Walking Dead, Parks & Recreation, Breaking Bad, Heroes, The Office, Fringe, The Simpsons (seasons 1 to 10 only), Family Guy, Homeland, Battlestar Gallactica, the Daily Show/the Colbert Report. 

*Worst movie I've ever seen*: Twilight 4. Yes, I'm ashamed I saw it. Yes, you should judge me for seeing it. 

*What stories/books are you currently working on*: A fantasy novel, a short story about the Cold War.  

*Random facts:* I can raise one eyebrow Stephen Colbert style. 

I'm sensitive to dairy and gluten, plus sugar makes me too jumpy so I can't eat m&ms  And I kinda have to eat meat to be able to have proper meals. 

I'm one of those people who say "Oh no, don't go in there!" during scary movies.

My great, great (insert a few more) uncle was a groundskeeper for Charles Dickens. 

Another great uncle created the _Rupert Bear_ cartoon books

*What you would do if you won the lottery tomorrow:* Give a sizeable chunk to my parents and parents-in-law. Buy a nice house by the ocean. Devote time to charitable work: re-educating women and girls rescued from the sex trade in 3rd world countries. Write and write and write. Get professional back massages every freakin' day. 

Geez.. *sex stories*? One sexual partner - my husband. And no more shall be said. 

*Favorite bands/musicians:* Mumford & Sons (current fav), Death Cab for Cutie, John Mayer, Led Zeppelin, John Lennon, Coldplay, Elton John, Brooke Fraser, lots more...

*Favourite films:* 2001 A Space Odyssey, Far From Heaven, Mystic River, Ace Ventura Pet Detective, Robin Hood Men in Tights, the Life of Brian, Momento, LOTR, there are so many more but I can't think of them right now.  

*Favourite actors:* Daniel Day Lewis, Helen Miren, Natalie Portman, Rupert Sewell, Viggo Mortenson

*First memory:* Nappy change at age three. Next: almost drowning at age 4: I thought I could breathe underwater as I was drowning so it stayed with me. 



So can I join now?


----------



## Ariel (Jan 13, 2013)

So, thinking on pets.  Does anyone else have a cat that bites their elbows/hands in the morning while purring?  Mine does this all the time--every morning.  I don't get it.


----------



## Freakconformist (Jan 13, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> So, thinking on pets.  Does anyone else have a cat that bites their elbows/hands in the morning while purring?  Mine does this all the time--every morning.  I don't get it.



My friend's cat used to lick her armpits. yeah, gross, but apparently he found them fascinating. 
My cat used to lay his paw over my arm when he was trying to get my attention as if to say, "you can't type another word until you pet me." Then when he was satisfied he nipped at me. Crazy cats.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 13, 2013)

My cat will come running to the bathroom every time I go in there and will watch me flush the toilet.  She also loves to get nose to nose with me in the morning if she runs out of food and wake me up be purring right in my face.  At night if I whimper like a kitten she'll climb up on my bed and come up and lick me on the nose.  She is the strangest, most loving cat I've ever had.  She's a Tortie cat named Cinder.


----------



## ktee (Jan 13, 2013)

My parent's cats are quirky Burmese. One will suddenly bite in the middle of a pat then look utterly ashamed with herself. She'll go outside as soon as it starts raining them come back inside to complain loudly about being wet. She also has an obsession with one of the plants outside and most nights will bring in one of the leaves and leave it in the kitchen. She's an unusually tiny cat but insists on fighting with dogs that are walked by the house. 

The other cat has an obsessive need to reciprocate all affection. If you pat her she'll try to lie on your face and lick you. If she can't access your face or arm she'll lick the closest surface to her. She also has the notion that if she moves in super slow motion she won't be seen. So if you tell her off for eating the other cat's food, she'll back off but then move at slow motion back towards the food.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 14, 2013)

Mine does this thing where she will climb into your lap, be affectionate for about three minutes, then freak out and claw you.  Pretty sure she's crazy.

She once tried to climb into the shower with me and kept knocking bottles off the side of the tub onto my feet.  So I pulled her into the shower with the water going.  Of course, being a cat she freaked out and ran away.


----------



## ktee (Jan 14, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> She once tried to climb into the shower with me and kept knocking bottles off the side of the tub onto my feet.  So I pulled her into the shower with the water going.  Of course, being a cat she freaked out and ran away.




That's awesome! Cats are amazing little things with funny personalities, but they also need to be pulled into line every now and again lest they think they own you, rather than you owning them  They're kinda like moody teenage girls; one minute they love you, the next they'll have a hissy fit and sulk off, and they're totally obsessed with grooming.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 14, 2013)

That is so true.  Mine reminds me of my mom.  She's always wanting affection but only when she wants it.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 14, 2013)

My cat reminds me of a woman, if you give her something really nice, she'll enjoy it for like 5 minutes then go give all her attention to something stupid like the ring off a gallon of milk or a bread twist tie.


----------



## beanlord56 (Jan 15, 2013)

Both of my cats remind me of lazy cats that won't tolerate the dog's presence. Oh wait.


----------



## ktee (Jan 15, 2013)

This may be a bit random, but in what environment do you guys mostly write? At a cafe, in front of the TV, in a home study, at work while your boss is at lunch...

And what music do you prefer to listen to. Or do you not listen to music. 


For me: I write on the couch because i don't like to feel to removed from the world. There's one cafe I go to occasionally if I need to focus. I can have the TV on in the background because it cancels out the ruminations in my mind that aren't related to writing. 

I have a "creative writing" playlist that is continually evolving and changing. I go through phases where I just have one song on repeat because it's invoking a specific feeling I want to carry over into my work. Right now it's "transatlanticism", Death Cab for Cutie.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 15, 2013)

I write on the notepad on my phone lately.  It's kind of feeing because it's right in my pocket and I don't get poked by a pen.

As far as music goes--it depends on what I'm writing.  If it's something for my Victorian campaign (which has about a dozen short stories for background information) then I listen to classical.  I'm a bit of a musical omnivore so my playlists get eclectic.  It's best if I stick to pandora.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 16, 2013)

*Favourite musical instruments:* Harpsichord, glockenspiel, theremin, harp, pipe organ, grand piano, koto, cello, electric guitar.  

*Favourite cars:* Shelby Cobra (most models), 250GT California Spyder, 1955 Ford Thunderbird. 

*Places/periods I'd visit in a time machine: *Ancients Greece, Japan, Rome and Egypt. I'd also love to see Henry VIII sitting on his throne, and Vlad Tepec III being far less imposing than I imagine.

*Favourite movie monsters:* Xenomorphs, the thing, predators, facehuggers.      

*Strongest memory:* A severely wounded man bleeding out, when I was eight or nine.


----------



## beanlord56 (Jan 17, 2013)

I mostly write at home, in my black hole of a room, at my desk, on the latest version of Microsoft Word, listening to either some movie and video game soundtracks in a playlist I made on GrooveShark or to some pretty sick metal. Whenever I don't have my laptop with me (like at the 7 Venue for a concert, at church, or in class) I have two notepads for both my stories and always carry a small notepad that'll fit in my pocket.

Favorite movie monsters: Xenomorphs, the thing, Predator, and the Terminator


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 10, 2013)

Age: 22 (although I regularly still believe I'm still 21)

Job: Currently I'm still working part time cleaning rooms in a nursing home as I did while studying for my degree.  Trying to find a different job for a bit of variety at the moment before returning to university to become a teacher, hopefully.

Favourite TV show: Pretty sure this changes regularly. Greys Anatomy, The Following, Pretty Little Liars, Blue Bloods and Criminal Minds are winning it just now.

Worst movie: The Notebook, The Break-Up and Cabin in the Woods

If I won the lottery I'd probably buy a house, pay off my parents house, few holidays , some clothes and shoes and maybe a football (soccer?) team into the bargain.

Countries I wish to visit : Italy (went on a school trip but want to go back by myself), USA, Australia, Germany.

Think that will do for now


----------

